# Trane xr90 leaking water from behind inducer!



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Thee is a rectangular plastic piece behind that panel yet. Its probably cracked. Also a good chance the plastic collector box behind it is cracked. If so, heat exchanger needs to be replaced.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

The inducer installs to the inducer receptacle. I have only ever found that part at a supply house and not on the internet.... good luck


----------



## njohns (Nov 30, 2013)

beenthere said:


> Thee is a rectangular plastic piece behind that panel yet. Its probably cracked. Also a good chance the plastic collector box behind it is cracked. If so, heat exchanger needs to be replaced.


Thanks for the reply. By "rectangular plastic piece" do you mean the part shown from the side in the photo below? Is this what Hvactech126 is referring to as the "inducer receptacle"? 

This part does not seem to be cracked. Rather, the water just seems to be leaking out around the screw on the left (as viewed from the front) because there is nowhere else for it to go. That plastic piece does not look like it is designed to have water accumulate in it as it has no drain. 

Water accumulating in the inducer or exhaust should drain out of the bottom inducer housing, right? But could water be dripping in front of the inducer fan opening inside the ex changer and getting sucked in by the inducer? What would cause that?

Thanks again!


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

The screw hole is cracked... remove the metal in front of the receptacle and you will see...


----------



## njohns (Nov 30, 2013)

You were absolutely correct hvactech126! It was badly cracked around the screw and in other places (see attached pics). 

I found service bulletin FURN-SVB22A-EN (http://www.desertmountaintrane.com/trane_arizona/pdf/Cold Header Transition 10-2006.pdf) which suggests that this was a design weakness with the part (Transition Receptacle RCT00084). 

Googling that part I am actually able to find several sources online, but I think I also should replace the metal plate that goes in front of it as it is rusted almost completely away around that screw hole. Any idea of that part number???

Thanks again!


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

Give me a model number of your furnace and I can look it up


----------



## njohns (Nov 30, 2013)

Model TUX100C960D1
Serial 30432WM7G

Thanks!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Examine the collector box to make sure its not cracked.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

njohns said:


> Model TUX100C960D1
> Serial 30432WM7G
> 
> Thanks!


Looks like my former employer finally disabled my comfortsite access.... sorry, I can no longer look that information up for you  :furious:


----------



## njohns (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for trying. You've been a big help in any case!


----------



## njohns (Nov 30, 2013)

beenthere said:


> Examine the collector box to make sure its not cracked.


I tried to look through the small rectangular hole behind the transition receptacle but didn't have much luck.... my inspection mirror is too large. 

Anyway, what makes you think the collector box could be cracked? The only evidence of leaking water is clearly from the front screw hole of the transition receptacle.

Thanks.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

njohns said:


> I tried to look through the small rectangular hole behind the transition receptacle but didn't have much luck.... my inspection mirror is too large.
> 
> Anyway, what makes you think the collector box could be cracked? The only evidence of leaking water is clearly from the front screw hole of the transition receptacle.
> 
> Thanks.


It is a known problem on some furnaces.... I have only seen 2 do it.


----------



## njohns (Nov 30, 2013)

hvactech126 said:


> Looks like my former employer finally disabled my comfortsite access.... sorry, I can no longer look that information up for you  :furious:


I was able to find it by searching on a parts supplier site using my model number. It is MNT01266 (Motor Mount Plate). This and the transition receptacle will be only about $40 delivered. 

For now I've epoxied up the cracked one and re-installed to heat the house until I get the parts.

One more question: Any particular sealant I should use at the two openings of the transition receptacle. It looked like some sort of silver silicone was on there previously...

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

high temp silicone


----------



## njohns (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks hvactech126. You rule!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

njohns said:


> I tried to look through the small rectangular hole behind the transition receptacle but didn't have much luck.... my inspection mirror is too large.
> 
> Anyway, what makes you think the collector box could be cracked? The only evidence of leaking water is clearly from the front screw hole of the transition receptacle.
> 
> Thanks.


Its a known problem. I usually find 2 or 3 a year.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

RTV silicone is what Pros use. available at auto stores.


----------



## hdampf007 (Oct 29, 2017)

I want to thank you both for this thread, which helped me to diagnose my problem. Unfortunately my plastic collector box is also cracked. I was unsuccessful in finding the FURN-SVB22A-EN Service Bulletin online. I am wondering if I can just use epoxy to fix the plastic collector box and purchase the inducer receptacle. It seems excessive to have to replace the entire heat exchanger.


----------

